# Lake Powell Striper Tips?



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Thinking of making a trip to try striper fishing. I do have a boat with fish finder but that's about it. Any tips would be helpful. When/where to go? tackle and lures. Etc. Thanks.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Lite reading until someone who goes more often than I replies

http://www.wayneswords.com/


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

At first I thought "Geez pibjr! A dollar is the standard tip to give a stripper!" Then I realized you said striper.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chumming seems to help with small pieces of anchovie.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

> At first I thought "Geez pibjr! A dollar is the standard tip to give a stripper!"


 That's good to know also. I never have had the patience to fish. Now, how about location?:grin:


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Packfish said:


> Lite reading until someone who goes more often than I replies
> 
> http://www.wayneswords.com/


 If you go to this website, you will be able to spend hours getting all sorts of tips for Lake Powell. There is an online forum that is solely dedicated to Lake Powell fishing.

http://www.wayneswords.com


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Ive done well with anchovies, you can buy them on docks


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

More a mid summer tactic but...

(Talking deep water points) while tossing chum, and with another line baited n waiting... toss a Hopkins spoon in the mix. Cast it out and let it flutter, paying close attention to it and how the line acts. If for any second it stops doing what its doing, SET THE HOOK! You can also vertical jig these spoons with awesome success, just pay attention to the same details. When you do hook up and get the fish to the boat, pop the bail on the other setup and drop that chunk in the water. Many times your hooked fish will have buddys not far behind him looking for something to munch on.


----------

